#ubuntu-irc 2008-03-31
<PriceChild> Yay I'm now on his ignore list supposedly.
<encryptz> oh brother
<eloi> hi
<eloi> anyone know if in mirc is possible to remote control trough web? like emule-webserver
<LjL> err...
<LjL> have you looked at the name and /topic of this channel?
<eloi> yea, sorry but need found any info about irc
<LjL> this is not the place, perhaps try asking in ##mIRC
<eloi> tnks
<maek0> is there any admin here ??
<nalioth> maek0: depends on what you need
<maek0> or op sorry
<maek0> I want to join #ubuntu it keeps telling me im banned
<nalioth> #ubuntu-ops is the place
<maek0> ok thankyou nalioth
<Tm_T> juliux: hi, news?
<juliux> Tm_T, the packe is on his way, i will give you the trackingnumber if i am at home
<juliux> they said it could take up to two weeks
<Tm_T> danke sehr
 * LjL hmpfs at ljl69 in -fr
 * Pici read that at humps
<LjL> not that flexible.
 * fetova saluda o/
<ccm> .
<ccm> somebody around?
<popey> ccm: usually, yes
<LjL> yes
<ccm> as i heard our channel #ubuntu-berlin is not perfect with its name i set up #ubuntu-de-berlin
<ccm> could someone check the usual settings?
<ccm> if its okay, i'll softly push the users to the new one
<nalioth> ccm: /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-berlin mlock +if ##ubuntu-de-berlin
<nalioth> this will keep folks from returning to #ubuntu-berlin
<ccm> nalioth: i thought about setting it moderate with a channel topic for a while
<LjL> ccm, mind you, there are other "city channels" currently not following that naming scheme, and which will probably not follow it for quite some time, so you're by no means forced to do that
<LjL> ccm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
<ccm> LjL: maybe I'll just have a tiny discussion with the rest of the team about it
<ccm> a reason for the old channel'd be the url www.ubuntu-berlin.de
<ccm> thank you guys for your support
<McPeter> ?
<[NikO]> hi
<LjL> hi
<McPeter> hi
<LjL> you know about +r and +R? :)
<McPeter> not remember
<LjL> McPeter, +R lets only registered users speak, and +r lets only registered users join
<McPeter> ha !!
<LjL> it's a much better choice, when you're being attacked, than mass-voicing everyone
<McPeter> many thanx
<LjL> at least if the attackers are not registered - but they usually aren't
<[NikO]> yes of course !
<McPeter> LjL, we can stay here ?
<McPeter> to view other command :)
<McPeter> (i don't speak becaus my english is too poor)
<LjL> McPeter, you're most welcome here
<McPeter> thanx
<LjL> et vous pouvez parler aussi francais ici
<LjL> although i don't speak it very much
<McPeter> :)
<[NikO]> my english should be a little better i hope :)
<McPeter> yes yes ..
<McPeter> you french is better my english :)
<McPeter> (i'm sure)
<Nafallo> LjL: ubotu?
<LjL> Nafallo: a failed dist-upgrade on a remote machine one hour from seveas' place, apparently
<Nafallo> LjL: dist-upgrades should be done on a serial console :-)
<LjL> Nafallo: tell that to seveas :P anyway, do you need the bot anywhere?
<Nafallo> LjL: everywhere :-)
<LjL> be specific :)
<Nafallo> LjL: #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-devel might be good places to start :-)
<LjL> [NikO], mcpeter: do also /mode #ubuntu-fr +f #ubuntu-fr-unregged
<[NikO]> to open a new channel for unregister member ?
<LjL> that will still let unregistered users join *some* channel so you can let them know they need to register
<[NikO]> i hope we not be DDos :)
<LjL> you can probably remove the +R now
<LjL> (but you may want to leave the +r in place)
<Nafallo> LjL: #ubuntu-server
<LjL> Margouilla97, no need to ban the whole proxad - you simply had the wrong banmask
<LjL> *!*@nap13-2-82-226-99-188.fbx.proxad.net) instead of *!*@nap13-2-82-226-99-188.fbx.proxad.net
<Margouilla97> i think i'm so tired :(
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-01
<doko> hi, any reason that #ubuntu-java is forwarded to #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> doko: hey. The channel was unused and we were receiving complaints about it.
<doko> PriceChild: please revert this; it's still used, the misue was yesterday for the first time
<PriceChild> doko: I have reopenned the channel.
<doko> PriceChild: thanks!
<PriceChild> doko: The channel not going to be used? :/
<doko> PriceChild: from time to time ...
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-02
<erichj> How does one go about requesting an ubuntu hostname clock?
<erichj> cloak
<nalioth> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<erichj> thanks
<erUSUL> !connectionsharing
<fetova> o/
<popey> PriceChild: what's the deal with people setting up #*ubuntu* channels? do they need to let you guys know or not?
<popey> (anyone can answer that by the way) :)
<PriceChild> popey: they don't need to, but its sometimes nice :)
 * popey pokes PriceChild with #freshubuntu
<popey> not mine, but I am in there
<PriceChild> popey: stepping out a min to set up new routers... we don't really mind what happens in that as its not #ubuntu*
<popey> where "set up new routers" is a euphamism for "get a hair cut" yes PriceChild ?
* jpatrick changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions | ubotu is down.
* jpatrick changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-03
<Pici> #ubuntu- channels are part of the Ubuntu IRC namespace, and are coordinated by the IRC Council.
<albuntu> can anyone help me to register an ubuntu channel for my country please ?
<nalioth> albuntu: your channel is registered.
<nalioth> albuntu: the owner was just here a few hours ago
<albuntu> ok i want to cooperate
<albuntu> can you tell me who is he please ?
<nalioth> albuntu: /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-al
<albuntu> nalioth: ok got it
<albuntu> thanks
<albuntu> nalioth: i have to contact him to be added to the channel access list to change the topic and do other things ?
<albuntu> [Notice] -ChanServ-    Last Used: 1 year 11 weeks 4 days (0h 34m 57s) ago
<albuntu> because it says it was used 1 year ago
<nalioth> albuntu: chanserv does not follow users.  nickserv does.
<prana> Hello, I'm interested in getting an ubuntu hostname cloak for my nick; can someone help me with that?
<LjL> prana, are you an ubuntu member?
<prana> yes, as https://launchpad.net/~emilsit
<LjL> prana, i'm afraid you aren't an ubuntu member. to the one, you need to have been approved into the Ubuntu Members team
<LjL> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<prana> oic.
<prana> thanks for the pointer.
<LjL> prana: note that you can still get an "unaffiliated" cloak by asking freenode staff, if you'd rather have that than your hostname
<prana> LjL: right, i've been hanging out on Ubuntu channels recently and saw the cloaks there; didn't catch the member criteria.
<erUSUL> !acetoneiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-04
<complexity> ??
<no0tic> que?
<complexity> why isn't anyone chatting here?
<nalioth> complexity: because this channels isn't for chatting
<nalioth> complexity: see /topic
<no0tic> because this is not a general purpose channel
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-05
<LjL> if you need ubotwo in channels, please tell me fast, before it stops responding to my commands as usual
<[NikO]> what is ubotwo ?
<LjL> [NikO]: replacement bot for when ubotu is down, like now
<[NikO]> ok
<[NikO]> we have our own on #ubuntu-fr*
<[NikO]> wow with official cloack great :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-06
<Nafallo> LjL: can we have ubotu in -se please? want to trial and see if it helps getting things back to Ubuntu.
<LjL> Nafallo: yeah, but it doesn't speak swedish
<Nafallo> LjL: fine for a trial certainly :-)
<LjL> Nafallo: -se is straying lately?
<Nafallo> yes
<Nafallo> everything from unlocking nokias to everyone talking about arch linux all the time :-/
<LjL> you don't have many ops for a 120 people channel either
<Nafallo> no :-)
<Nafallo> and we have no rules at all in place.
<LjL> well then it's amazing that it hasn't gone nuts much earlier than this :P
<LjL> although well, you're swedes... ;P
<Nafallo> the channel have been where it should by itself, but in the last few... :-/
<Nafallo> it's not that people don't get help...
<LjL> any noticeable increase in number of users lately?
<Nafallo> I'm just scared new users will be put off by a channel talking about other distributions all the time.
<Nafallo> naah, that have been pretty stable for the last few years.
<LjL> well you need to choose which route to go...
<LjL> if you don't want them to talk about other distributions, you need an offtopic channel
<LjL> otherwise, if you want to allow offtopic talk, then you have to let them talk about other distributions :)
<LjL> if people's support questions are not getting lost in a whole backscroll of offtopic talk, you're already lucky, anyway
<LjL> Nafallo: perhaps put "If you have a support question about Ubuntu, feel free to ask" or something at the start of the topic, so it's clear to who joins [and reads the topic, i.e. nobody] what the primary purpose of the channel is
<Nafallo> well. I don't want to forbid anything. but I don't want to scare off users either.
<Nafallo> new users that is
<Nafallo> if I where new and came into a channel with people comparing os x, y and z with distro a, b and Ubuntu I would not ask my question and would instead be put off.
<Nafallo> s/where/was/
<LjL> Nafallo, well, there are drawbacks to each approach (support-only vs anytopic), i don't really see a way to only have the advantages of both... although anyway, i don't think most people would be put off by seeing such discussions per se
<LjL> people are put off when they ask their questions and perceive it as being ignored
<LjL> on #ubuntu, questions get ignored often enough, but then it's clear it's support-only, while if you allow any topic, one ends up thinking that "nobody cares" about giving support
<Nafallo> hmm. yea. that might be it...
<LjL> but if support questions *are* usually answered reasonably readily, i don't think there is really a problem
<Nafallo> I just get so annoyed when I came back yet again and just saw discussions about arch linux...
<LjL> answered - or at least feedback given to, even just "can you elaborate more"
<Nafallo> can't they get their own channel or something? :-/
<Nafallo> also this guy asking over and over and over an... etc about how to unlock Nokia phones.
<Nafallo> for crying out load...
<Nafallo> loud even
<LjL> Nafallo: they do, #archlinux.se
<Nafallo> then they have two ;-)
<LjL> Nafallo, have you suggested just joining the right channel (assuming there is any, not sure #nokia would take unlocking questions)? no need to actually state "you are offtopic and can't talk about this in this channel" (especially if you don't *want* that to be the policy)
<LjL> but more often than not, just saying "have you tried asking in #blah?" works in #ubuntu without a need to mention offtopicness
<Nafallo> LjL: yea. just annoying user adding the last drop to the wheel I guess ;-)
<Nafallo> anyway. I've been talking it through with amelia that might have added to the situation a bit in private as well :-)
<Nafallo> I think we will go back to any topic, and I urged her to move support to the correct channels :-)
<Nafallo> actually, she might be op soon ;-)
<Nafallo> I've raised the issue with the others :-)
<Nafallo> LjL: hmm. maybe ubuntu bugs added as well? that might get people to file more bugs I'm thinking :-)
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-se plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<Seveas> @config channel #ubuntu-se plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> LjL, you can do that too :)
<LjL> Seveas: doesn't it require #channel,op cap?
<Nafallo> Seveas: cheers mate :-)
<LjL> @config channel #ubuntu-se plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<Seveas> LjL, or superuser, which you should have
<LjL> [16:38:34] <ubotu> Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-se,op capability.
<Seveas> hmm
<LjL> Seveas: supybot is weird... "admin" lets me join it channels and part them, but not actually change any channel settings
<Seveas> LjL, did you make it join more channels recently?
<LjL> supybot's permissions scheme sucks, in other words :)
<Seveas> it does :)
<LjL> Seveas: i joined it to one -us channel on request i think, let me check logs (it'd help if you had memoserv unlocked by the way... >:)
<Seveas> I always for get to read memos :)
<Seveas> that's why I disabled it
<LjL> Seveas: yes i joined it to #ubuntu-us-nm on tritium's request
<Seveas> k
<Nafallo> ompaul: like in, nothing for other ubuntu-channels ;-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, ;-)
<juliux> LjL, ping
<LjL> juliux: pong
<juliux> allready fixed sorry for the ping
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-30
<rhpot1991> hey guys quick question, can I have my ubuntu email be something different than my LPID@ubuntu.com?
 * Myrtti has no idea
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> you can change your launchpad id, but I am not sure how that ends up impacting your @ubuntu.com forward (maybe it auto-updates when the generation script is run every few days?)
<pleia2> I do quite like how debian does things with alioth, everyone is -guest until they become a developer, so then developers get the first pick of nice @debian.org names and aren't stuck with a name they never intended to use as an email address
<rhpot1991> pleia2: ya I was hoping for one that matches my gmail so I could use it for professional matters if I chose to do so :)
<rhpot1991> oh well I'll live with the one I got then
<Pricey> rhpot1991: I believe if you change your launchpad id, it updates within a couple of days.
<rhpot1991> Pricey: ya, I like my LP id though and don't really want to change that :)
<Pricey> I can think of a nasty way that 'may' work.. but wouldn't suggest it.
<Pricey> But I can imagine if you set it up how you want it, then add your @ubuntu.com as your primary launchpad email address, then change your launchpad id back (absolutely no idea how or why you would want to do this) then it wouldn't update your email address to your new lp id as it won't update anything if your email is an @ubuntu.com one in lp.
<Pricey> That's nasty though. Probably won't work. Don't listen to me.
<rhpot1991> heh, that seems like a bad idea
<rhpot1991> and a good way to lose my ubuntu email
#ubuntu-irc 2009-03-31
<jester-> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-01
<jester-> hi
<Myrtti> hello
<[NikO]> hi
<jpds> hey.
<[NikO]> don't reply anymore, that will grow log.
 * Myrtti smacks [NikO] 
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-02
<dtchen> /stats p isn't revealing ubuntu-related/member freenode staff; is there a better approach? i have a question concerning my cloak.
<LjL> dtchen: ask in #freenode
<LjL> staff are voiced
<LjL> dtchen: or try asking here if you like
<LjL> but i doubt there's anything i can do about it myself
<dtchen> ok, i'll pop over to #freenode, thanks
<jester-> hi
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, daubers said: ubot4: tea is a very British beverage made from infusing leaves of various tea plants in hot water.
<popey> heh
<Nafallo> haha
 * Myrtti fails to see the need for that factoid
<jpds> Everyone loves tea.
<MenZa> I don't. :(
<Myrtti> I love coffee, milk and home made squash
<Myrtti> I still don't think they need factoid
<MenZa> I want coffee now.
<MenZa> Thanks, Myrtti.
<MenZa> :(
<MenZa> And I can't get any until I go to work in a bit.
<jpds> !coffee | MenZa
<ubottu> MenZa: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<MenZa> :D
 * Myrtti rolls eyes
<Nafallo> Myrtti: see... that's why they want tea. they already have coffee ;-)
<jpds> Nafallo: But is it from the Cafe Brera?
<Nafallo> jpds: I didn't write it.
<jpds> The coffee I meant ;-)
 * Nafallo sees lost of small vans with large dishes ;-)
<LjL> Cafe Brera?
<Nafallo> LjL: jpds favourite cafe :-)
<LjL> Brera is a neighborhood in my city
<jester-> LjL: i navigli?
<Nafallo> http://www.cafebrera.com/
<LjL> jester-: eh? since where is brera at the navigli? :P
<jester-> yeah
<LjL> jester-: well, at the *ex*navigli perhaps
<LjL> i mean my geography is... well, it sucks, but i never thought of brera as being near the navigli :(
<jester-> LjL: nvigli intendevo un'aaltro posto figo o presunto tale
<LjL> ah ok
<LjL> posto puzzolente più che altro :P
<jester-> LjL: zanzare non le conti?
<LjL> jester-: tanto le zanzare oramai ci sono tutto l'anno e dappertutto... ce ne ho una in camera giusto adesso
<jester-> miiiii
<Mellie> Hi
<LjL> hi
<Mellie> I would like to how how to become monderator
<LjL> monderator - of what?
<Mellie> the ubuntu channel
<LjL> !guidelines | Mellie
<ubottu> Mellie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> besides
<LjL> you asked that before
<LjL> and i think you were answered
<Mellie> Okay i am gonna be away while reading
<LjL> sure.
<nalioth> should have asked Wednesday - we were giving out ops to anyone that asked
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-03
<m4v> jpds: hay alguna razón porque ubuntu-es no tiene un bot de factos? que pasó con botijo?
<jpds> botijo went away ages ago.
<LjL> no hay ubotu-fr?
<[NikO]> it can do factoids
<[NikO]> uBOTu-fr: list factoids
<uBOTu-fr> [NikO]: change, forget, info, learn, lock, random, search, unlock, and whatis
<[NikO]> !learn test as this is a test
<uBOTu-fr> [NikO]: ok
<[NikO]> !test
<uBOTu-fr> [NikO]: "test" > this is a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<[NikO]> uBOTu-fr: forget test
<uBOTu-fr> [NikO]: ok
<m4v> jpds: is botijo old base available somewhere?
<LjL> [NikO]: peut on avoir un database dans une autre langue?
<m4v> [NikO]: spanish friendly plugin prefered ;)
<[NikO]> i can do alias
<[NikO]> in fact there is just 2 action to translate, learn and forget
<jpds> m4v: No.
<m4v> in any case, getting a bot is not the issue, at k-es I already have a working spanish bot, that one can be used too. but I was wondering if there was a particular reason there wasn't a bot already in u-es, caused too much trouble?
<[NikO]> did you talk with owner of #ubuntu-es ?
<m4v> the owner i mia currently, i'm talking with their opers
<m4v> is mia*
<[NikO]> anyway it s just take 2 seconds to add translated alias for factoids.
<m4v> k-es's bot is already translated and with 100+ spanish facts, that's why I said getting one isn't a issue, I was more wondering about botijo's whereabouts
<[NikO]> ok, so i can lobotomize uBOTu-fr on #ubuntu-es
<[NikO]> it will no responds to !action
<m4v> [NikO]: thanks, i'll tell you if they do put a bot, we need to dig up the channel's owner first
<[NikO]> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-04
<McPeter> special french joke : http://omploader.org/vMWg2Yw
<McPeter> (hi all)
<McPeter> look on bottom right
<bazhang> w00t
<jpds> Hello bazhang.
<bazhang> jpds, hi
<elky> jpds? i think there's an issue in -es
<jpds> I'm there.
<hASDhaQ> hello? I need help in #ubuntu-es
<jpds> hASDhaQ: Estoy ahi.
<jpds> He's gone.
<hASDhaQ> thx
<hASDhaQ> :)
<jpds> And ban forwarded him here.
<hASDhaQ> yes, I saw :P
<Nafallo> Myrtti: time to run you IPoSN router :-)
<elky> IPoSN?
<Nafallo> elky: IPv6 over Facebook :-)
<Nafallo> well. IPv6 over Social Networks ;-)
<nhandler> Hello. I came in here a while ago requesting an ubuntu cloak for my bot (VoteBot). I was wondering what the status of this was.
<Nafallo> p
<Nafallo> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&client=pub-2070091971271392&q=Tower+Hill,+London+EC3N,+United+Kingdom&ie=UTF8&cd=7&geocode=FWb5EQMd-Nf-_w&split=0&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=23.875,57.630033&ll=51.509474,-0.076974&spn=0,359.994223&t=h&z=18&layer=c&cbll=51.509458,-0.077154&panoid=oykE_5_fyJGP32-op0wrPg&cbp=12,312.14730445959293,,0,-11.044568245125353
<nhandler> I also have a few other things that I think need to be looked at. 1) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks#Mantainance produces output. 2) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda has not been updated in a long time. 3) There does not appear to be a seenserv as mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jpds> SeenServ went away with the new services package ages ago.
<LjL> nhandler: fixed the seenserv thing
<nhandler> Thanks LjL. I would have fixed it, but it says to talk to the IRC council first
<LjL> nhandler: yeah, well i am a former irc council member and i'm pretty sure nobody will be upset at that edit since it simply reflects a change in the network
<LjL> nhandler: as for the cloaks script, i haven't run it, but keep in mind that i believe some space is allowed for former ubuntu members in case they forgot to renew the membership
<nhandler> LjL: I figured that was the case. Personally, I think that if they are still active and wish to use the cloak, they should re-apply for membership. However, in the end, the irc council has the final say
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-05
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, daubers said: ubot4: Ging is SHUT UP
<jester-> hi
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: ubot4: get_iplayer is http://linuxcentre.net/get_iplayer/ a small perl script which can download content from BBC iPlayer and ITV catch up services.
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: ubot4: iplayer is http://bbc.co.uk/iplayer - one brand name for multiple online TV streaming and download services from the BBC.
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: ubot4: iplayer is http://bbc.co.uk/iplayer - one brand name for multiple online TV, Radio and podcast streaming and download services from the BBC.
<Myrtti> ubot4: @login
<ubot4> use @login
<tangerine_> Any admins around?
<Myrtti> define admin?
<tangerine_> well it says I am banned in #ubuntu but I have no idea why that would be!
<tangerine_> I have rarely used IRC but I have a small problem and wanted advice
<Myrtti> join #ubuntu-ops
<tangerine_> Ok thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-05
<Grind_core> quit
<keffie_jayx> hello all
<keffie_jayx> elky: ping?
<keffie_jayx> anyone from the IRC Council?
<tsimpson> keffie_jayx: you have a question?
 * tsimpson notes we have #ubuntu-irc-council too
<keffie_jayx> tsimpson: I am headed there
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-06
<elky> what was keffie_jayx hunting me for?
<jpds> elky: #ubuntu-es stuff I think.
<keffie_jayx> jussi01: sorry for that... I was afk
<DooitzedeJong> How i have to log an channel?
<DooitzedeJong> How i log an channel?
<Myrtti> DooitzedeJong: huh? set your client to log.
<erUSUL> DooitzedeJong: a loco channnel? ask for locobot to join it?
<DooitzedeJong> yes but how?
<erUSUL> i dunno who runs those bots... wait here someone surelly will know
<erUSUL> or maybe in #ubuntu-bots ?
<Pici> admin@ubuntu-eu.org iirc.
<DooitzedeJong> Now im back
<DooitzedeJong> There was an bug
<erUSUL> DooitzedeJong: 20:25 < Pici> admin@ubuntu-eu.org iirc.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-07
<kitty_swjtu> 有没中国人
<Ddorda> why Canonical wont release Meerkat on 10/10/2010?
<Ddorda> :D
<andrew> when are they releasing it?
<Myrtti> last thursday of october.
<Myrtti> that's the default. last thursday of april and october.
<andrew> which is what date?
<Ddorda> 26 I think
<Ddorda> but still, they made the 10 10 thing very symbolic, why not to go for it to the edge?
<m4v> that means less days of testings/bug fixing!
<Myrtti> indeed
<Ddorda> m4v: well, that's true. still, makes me wonder..
<Myrtti> if the only reason to change the date is "wouldn't it be cool" then I bet it's not good enough reason
<liel> Hello
<Ddorda> Myrtti: yea, I know, just thought it might be nice :P
<Myrtti> hi liel
<liel> How can I register a cloak?
<Myrtti> which kind do you want, unaffiliated or ubuntu one? for the latter you need to be an Ubuntu member
<Myrtti> for both you need to register to freenode first
<liel> My nick is already registered
<liel> and I'm an Ubuntu member
<liel> But what is the differense between the unaffiliated cloak and the ubuntu one cloak?
<Myrtti> they look different.
<Myrtti> that's all.
<Myrtti> if you want an ubuntu cloak, you need to supply your launchpad profile page URL here. If you want unaffiliated one, you go ask in #freenode
<liel> My launchpad page is: https://launchpad.net/lielft
<liel> *https://launchpad.net/~lielft
<Pici> liel: Give me a moment while I contact a staffer to activate your cloak.
<Pici> liel: There you go :)
<liel> Pici: Thank you a lot.
<Pici> np
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-08
<mrenouf> Can I get a cloak? https://launchpad.net/~mark-renouf
<nhaines> mrenouf: Ubuntu cloaks are only for members of the Ubuntu project.
<mrenouf> Oh, gotcha.
<nhaines> But, you can request an unaffiliated cloak from Freenode.
<tinym> hello
<tinym> I've come to request an IRC cloak
<erUSUL> tinym: launchpad page?
<tinym> https://launchpad.net/~tinym
<erUSUL> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<erUSUL> oops
<erUSUL> tinym: also make sure the nick is set up correctly.
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> tinym: now wait for ThoseWhoCan to give you the cloak :)
<tinym> thanks
 * erUSUL checks tinym launchpad page ...
<m4v> tinym: for an unaffiliated cloaks you should ask in #freenode, for ubuntu cloaks you must be an Ubuntu Member
<erUSUL> tinym: i see you are not ubuntu memeber yet.
<erUSUL> !member | tinym
<ubottu> tinym: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<erUSUL> tinym: you have to be memeber to have a ubuntu cloak
<tinym> ahh, ok
<tinym> thought ubuntu women goup was member of ubuntu project
<tinym> thanks
<erUSUL> tinym: no problem
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-09
<noxprime> hello! I have create the channel #ubuntu-ci for my LoCo team, country:Côte d'Ivoire
<bazhang> noxprime, is that a French speaking channel?
<noxprime> yes
<bazhang> noxprime, would you mind suggesting a factoid for it if so?
<noxprime> bazhang, i just suggest to add the channel in the channel list
<bazhang> noxprime, okay, and the wiki?
<noxprime> bazhang, it's under contruction
<bazhang> noxprime, sorry, I meant to the !loco wiki
<IdleOne> bazhang: -ci should be added to the !fr factoid?
<bazhang> odd. the ubottu plugin for actions in channel dont prompt now (ie @comment)
<jussi01> bazhang: yeah, we are busy adding extra bits to it ;)
<jussi01> bazhang: but thanks for letting us know. was it just a remove or a ban?
<bazhang> jussi01, ban evasion re-ban (and remove of course)
<bazhang> jussi01, thanks!
<jussi01> bazhang: so there was actually a ban, not just the remove
<bazhang> jussi01, right, the chanserv.py version of kick (ie remove) and ban
<jussi01> ok
<dantalizing> anyone around?  i have a question ...
<bazhang> yep
<dantalizing> apparently my nick is banned from #ubuntu-kernel and I dont know why
<dantalizing> yesterday i noticed my nick was set to dantal1zing so i tried to set it
<dantalizing> to my real nick
<dantalizing> but kept getting a msg that i could not do it while 'dantalizing' is banned in #ubuntu-kernel
<dantalizing> i dont even speak in there ... just lurk
<Pici> dantalizing: Looks like theres a quiet set for unidentified users.  Probably not needed any longer.
<Pici> That would prevent you from changing your nick
<dantalizing> ah ok
<dantalizing> thanks ...
<bazhang> that's odd. ban list seems to be completely empty there
<Pici> I'll talk to them about it.
<dantalizing> ty ty
<noxprime> bazhang, hi!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-10
<trinikrono> hey i would like to use ubuntu-tt for my loco team
<trinikrono> can i just go ahead and use it
<trinikrono> i joined the chat and it works
<Tm_T> is tt the official country code of yours?
<trinikrono> yes it is
<trinikrono> trinidad and tobago
<trinikrono> no one is in the room
<Tm_T> hmh, I don't remember what other things there is to remember...
<Tm_T> trinikrono: you can use it freely, but I don't know how the registration goes
<trinikrono> Tm_T: well i just to have a point
<trinikrono> i trying to get these guys to use irc
<Tm_T> nhandler: you know more?
<nhandler> Let me read up
<trinikrono> i thought i would have to register the channel
<nhandler> trinikrono: Yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels?highlight=(CategoryIRC)
<trinikrono> but it already exists
<trinikrono> i was reading that
<trinikrono> and i say to try and see if it there already
<nhandler> trinikrono: Just because you can join the channel doesn't mean it is registered. /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-tt
<nhandler> (It isn't registered)
<trinikrono> oho
<erUSUL> trinikrono: if you join a nonexisting channel it is created for you. that does not mean it is registered though
<nhandler> Also, are you the LoCo team leader? If not, you might want to let them register
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> well
<trinikrono> i am the one making the team
<nhandler> trinikrono: Have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto ?
<trinikrono> yea
<trinikrono> that is where i started
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> i ahve to register the channel then
<trinikrono> thanks guys
<nhandler> You are welcome trinikrono
<Tm_T> trinikrono: and welcome to loco family
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> it looks like it was made
<trinikrono> thanks again
<swoody> Can I get someone to change my cloak back to ubuntu/member?
<IdleOne> swoody: paste link to launchpad account in here and someone will get to it.
<swoody> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/swoody
<nhandler> jussi01, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: swoody (http://launchpad.net/~swoody)
<swoody> nhandler: well you didn't have to wake up the neighborhood ;) lol
<swoody> but thanks :)
<IdleOne> course he did
<IdleOne> they are a bunch of slackers anyway :P
 * IdleOne hides
<swoody> haha
<Yixdee> hellow
<swoody> Can I get someone to set my cloak to ubuntu/member? https://launchpad.net/~swoody
<nhandler> tsimpson: You still there?
<tsimpson> nhaines: yep
<tsimpson> swoody: one sec
<nhandler> nhaines: Ignore that ;)
<tsimpson> tab-completion + similar nicks = tsimpson fail
<swoody> lol
<tsimpson> nhandler: please give swoody an ubuntu/member/ cloak
<tsimpson> or VorTechS or niko ^
 * nhandler is working on it
<nhandler> Enjoy the cloak swoody
<tsimpson> oh, ok
<swoody> thanks nhandler and tsimpson :)
<nhandler> :)
<maco> hey guys
<maco> nhandler, tsimpson: any idea if the ircc meeting today will include applications for the "we need more ops" announcement that went out a few days ago?
<tsimpson> maco: well, it's not on the agenda
<maco> ok, so when *do* applications happen?
<maco> i kinda expected itd be at the following ircc meeting
<nhandler> maco: They will be discussed in private, not at a meeting.
<maco> ah
<nhandler> And people can still apply. The call for new operators only went out 4 days ago
<tsimpson> there is a one week period for applicants iirc
<tsimpson> and everyone has the opportunity to comment on those applicants in that time
<nhandler> Yes
<nhandler> Can I please apply my changes to the appeals page?
<nhandler> And we will not be getting through to aw_foren@gmx.de with this sort of mindset: And I won't excuse for anything until they admit that there was no reason for banning me in the first place.
<maco> tsimpson: ah ok yeah one week is listed on the wiki page, just not in the email
<maco> oh! i got testimonials on my wiki page... i didnt know that
<maco> suppose i should subscribe to it..
<jussi01> maco: lol, yes you should
<tsimpson> people can either write testimonials to your wiki, or email the IRCC directly with them
<tsimpson> both are considered the same
<maco> tsimpson: yeah i know, i just wasnt aware that anyone had done so
<maco> jussi01: i dont think im subscribed to any wiki pages
 * nhandler is subscribed to half the wiki
<jussi01> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2010-04-11
<Nafallo> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, Nafallo said: !fi is <reply>Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Tm_T> Nafallo: what you're trying to do?
<Tm_T> ubot2: fi
<ubot2> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Nafallo> jpds: why do I get a message about that getting forwarded here instead of the bot just doing what I tell it to do? :-)
<Tm_T> Nafallo: first of all, that bot has the factoid already (:
<Nafallo> Tm_T: -se is supposed to have a seperate db...
<Tm_T> hmmm
<jpds> Nafallo: Did you identify?
<Nafallo> jpds: oh. didn't know I had to :-)
<Tm_T> Nafallo: you might not like to use that text for swedish channel
<Tm_T> as is, that is
<Nafallo> oh. right. that talks about Englishspeaking... :-P
<Nafallo> how do you say Swedish speaking? :-)
<Tm_T> ruotsinkieliselle
<Nafallo> thanks :-)
<Tm_T> np
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-04
<ubot2> UndiFineD called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners-team ()
<pleia2> not actually a problem just yet
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-05
<dbm> Hi, i would like to request ubuntu/member cloak
<dbm> Anyone?
<k1l> dbm: what is your launchpad account?
<dbm> dbm
<dbm> https://launchpad.net/~dbm
<k1l> dbm: you are a ubuntu member?
<dbm> yes, using ubuntu for 1 year
<dbm> So?
<dbm> What should i do?
<jussi> !member | dbm
<ubottu> dbm: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<k1l> you need to be an approved ubuntu member to get a ubuntu cloak. more informations here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
 * k1l hates the search in wiki.ubuntu.com takes ages
<jussi> k1l: the bot search is useful though, you can use #ubuntu-bots and use search like:
<jussi> !search member
<ubottu> Found: mako, planet, ohmy, f5, relationship, adduser, drink-#ubuntu-offtopic, iirc, moztest, ubuntuemail* and 10 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=member
<jussi> well maybe thats not the best example :S
<k1l> jussi: since we use another bot in the german channels im not familiar with the ubottu bot commands.
<jussi> k1l: well now you know that one :)
<k1l> i will try to keep that in mind :)
<annttu> would I get cloak for freenode? I filled my contact information to launchpad  https://launchpad.net/~annttu
<Pici> annttu: You don't appear to be an Ubuntu Member, so you'll need to make a cloak request in #freenode
<Pici> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<RawChid> Hello there, can I get a Ubuntu cloak?
<m4v> !member | RawChid
<ubottu> RawChid: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<RawChid> https://launchpad.net/~rachidbm
<erUSUL> RawChid: are you an ubuntu memeber?
<RawChid> Sorry, yes I am.
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pici> erUSUL: Pesumably thats already done, as there is an unaffiliated cloak already there.
<RawChid> What Pici says
<erUSUL> Pici: noted, thanks
<Pici> nhandler, jussi, tsimpson, do you have a moment to address this cloak request for RawChid?
<Pici> RawChid: Congrats on membership btw :)
<RawChid> Thank you Pici
<Pici> RawChid: One of the IRC Council members will need to approve your cloak before freenode staff can apply it, just wait a bit and they should show up.
<RawChid> Oke, good to hear. I'm not in a hurry.
<RawChid> Is there anything I need to do by myself besides waiting...
<IdleOne> continue whatever it is you did to get you membership :)
<Pici> RawChid: You can hum a song or read a book ;). No, theres nothing else you need to do.
<IdleOne> and Congrats
<RawChid> Well, I'll stick in this channel
<RawChid> Oke, I'll do a little dance
<Pici> Well, yes that is needed I supposed,.
<Pici> Staying here, not the dancing .
<RawChid> Too bad :P
<Claudinux> hi there, I would like t have a cloak as ubuntu-member. This is my launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~claudio.arseni
<erUSUL> nhandler, jussi, tsimpson, do you have a moment to address this cloak request for Claudinux
<erUSUL> Claudinux: just wait untill someone with "powers" notices you and RawChid :)
<RawChid> I think there is a queue :P
<Claudinux> erUSUL, thanks :-)
<RawChid> Congrats Claudinux ;)
<Claudinux> RawChid, you too :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-06
<m4v> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Pici> m4v: people are reporting some lag issues in #freenode :/
<m4v> freenode nor ubottu are being nice to me :(
<m4v> Pici: oh, I see.
 * m4v disables the away checker
<Brian_M> i know this is a ubuntu forum but has anyone used ClearOS need help with setting screen resolution and refreash
<Brian_M> not forum irc close enough lol
<rww> Brian_M: This channel's for dealing with problems in non-core Ubuntu channels. You're probably looking for #ubuntu, but they'd tell you that unofficial derivatives are offtopic for there and tell you to find a ClearOS channel.
<Brian_M> figured as much just though someone would know how to help me edit this file or had experience with such and could talk in pm
<Sr_ubuntu> Hello. How i can create one theme mouse from zero? GNOME.
<IdleOne> mouse from zero?
<IdleOne> what does that mean
<IdleOne> oh a mouse theme
<Sr_ubuntu> mm
<Sr_ubuntu> a theme of mouse
<Sr_ubuntu> yes...
<IdleOne> hmm
<Sr_ubuntu> mm... I have created a .xcf with GImp, and i want save as "cursor X11" for use in a theme
<Sr_ubuntu> you can help me, please?
<IdleOne> I am searching for info
<Sr_ubuntu> ty :)
<IdleOne> this forum post seems to have the informatin and links you will need to read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440110  Hope this helps you. In the future #ubuntu is the support channel.
<Sr_ubuntu> mm
<Sr_ubuntu> i dont understand :(
<Sr_ubuntu> what i have to do with my .xcf?
<Sr_ubuntu> Idle0ne,
<Sr_ubuntu> IdleOne*
<IdleOne> Sr_ubuntu: I don't know, I linked you to a tutorial that I found. I have never done it myself.
<Sr_ubuntu> u have an acc in ubuntu.es?
<Sr_ubuntu> i need register..
<Sr_ubuntu> MM , THANKS
<Sr_ubuntu> mm, thanks*
<vish> anyone reading devel ML? so what happens with ari-tczew's cloak thats gone too?
<IdleOne> vish: it will be
<IdleOne> at some point I assume
<Pici> If he is no longer a member then he will no longer have a cloak.
<Pici> I poked the IRCC with a link to the mail, so we'll need to wait for them to do their stuff.
<IdleOne> must of been some pretty serious infractions
<vish> hmm, very odd that it had to come to this..
<IdleOne> s/of/have
<vish> such decisions(or their discussion) are not public?
<IdleOne> well the decision has been made public
<vish> err, the decision was :p , but wondering about the discussion
<IdleOne> I don't think the discussion is made public. but according to people involved it was long 1.5months of talking.
<vish> :s
<popey> vish: it is a tricky area
<popey> I don't believe every discussion should be public
<vish> understandable
<vish> oh!  "<vish> :s" was more cause the 1.5m discussion could not resolve it
 * popey says no more
<IdleOne> from reading some logs of -motu I suspect it was a very hard decision to take.
<IdleOne> shame it had to end up like this
<AlanBell> we seem to have lost the bug bot in -accessibility, can we have one back please
<rww> AlanBell: ubot2?
<AlanBell> probably
<rww> looks like it should be, but the wiki doesn't have -accessibility listed
<rww> oh well
<rww> jpds: CTCP PING
<AlanBell> we did have one, can't remember which it was though
<AlanBell> it was ubot2
<Claudinux> hi all, today my connection was very unstable, so i don't know if you seen my request of cloak
<Claudinux> I would like t have a cloak as ubuntu-member. This is my launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~claudio.arseni
<Claudinux> thanks in advance
<erUSUL> you have to wait for someone of the council to notice the request ...
<erUSUL> nhandler: topyli jussi ping?
<nhandler> erUSUL: You want to poke tsimpson instead of me ;)
<Claudinux> erUSUL, I know, thanks :-)
<erUSUL> nhandler: sorry i never know which ones are the corrects.... you lot should define a factoid with the correct nicks XXDD
<tsimpson> nhandler: you want to activate that?
<nhandler> erUSUL: Most of the time, it really won't matter/help. If we are around, we usually notice activity in this channel pretty quickly. If we are not, we read the logs when we return.
<erUSUL> nhandler: noted
<nhandler> tsimpson, Claudinux: Is the dual cloak ok?
<nhandler> And ubuntu/member first ?
<tsimpson> Claudinux: how does ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.claudinux sound? or do you want something else?
<Claudinux> nhandler, tsimpson it's ok for me
<nhandler> tsimpson: The cloak would actually be ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.claudinux, is that alright (and are you fine with that Claudinux )?
<tsimpson> dual-cloaks, still confusing me
<nhandler> They confuse a lot of people, which is why we prefer not doing them when possible
<Claudinux> nhandler, you can simply apply a "ubuntu/member/nickname"
<Claudinux> ?
<tsimpson> yay for simplicity
<Claudinux> ok, so it's oj
<nhandler> Claudinux: I could do ubuntu/member/claudinux (and drop the pdpc cloak) or do ubuntu/member/pdpc.active.claudinux
<Claudinux> *ok
<Claudinux> nhandler, ubuntu/member/claudinux is perfect
<nhandler> Claudinux: You are now cloaked
<Claudinux> nhandler, thank you very much :-)
<nhandler> Claudinux: You are welcome. Have a nice day.
<Claudinux> :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-07
 * AlanBell tickles Pici with ubot2 and -accessibility
<AlanBell> or is it jpds?
<jussi> AlanBell: jpds iirc
<AlanBell> ubot2 does not seem to be on the network at the moment
<jussi> AlanBell: I can give you a bot temporarily
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-accessability
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-accessibility
<AlanBell> thanks jussi
<matata> Hello there!
<matata> I've created #ubuntu-ae for upcoming EmiratesTeam! do I need any approval?
<erUSUL> probably
<matata> erUSUL, from?
<erUSUL> wait until someone from the IRC council notices you
<matata> ok
<erUSUL> this is low traffic channel. be patient and good luck :)
<matata> erUSUL, Thank you :-)
<nigelb> are our bots dead?
<erUSUL> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<topyli> matata: please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<topyli> that has all you need to take care of. make sure to give access to the irc council, and giving access to freenode staff is a good idea too
<matata> topyli, I did all the steps in that page!
<topyli> matata: in fact the council likes to have ownership (F) so as to handle ownership changes in the distant future when we, the present, are dead and gone
<topyli> (assuming there will still be a council, with ownership to your channel)
<topyli> matata: if you did what the page says, you have a channel and everything's ok
<matata> topyli, I did this: "/MSG ChanServ FLAGS #ChannelName UbuntuIrcCouncil +votiA"
<topyli> matata: that's enough for our work, thanks
<matata> topyli, thank you :-)
<topyli> i'm a bit poor on the technical side, if the council members who understand these things request for more, we'll ask :)
<matata> topyli, fair enough :-)
<topyli> (the idea is that ownership is better placed to the council than to an individual)
<topyli> oh and good luck and lots of love to your team!
<matata> topyli, thank you :-)
<matata> I'm trying now to find how to add UbuntuIrcCouncil as founder !
<topyli> i'm not sure. i should probably do some studying. i think there's a +f and a +F but i don't know which is required :)
<matata> popey, here?
<popey> matata: yes
<matata> popey, I want to add UbuntuIrcCouncil to the new Emirates Loco channel #ubuntu-ae as a founder
<popey> I am not on the irc council, so don't actually know what's the right thing here
<tsimpson> the council don't require being the "owner" of a channel, but we do suggest +f
<tsimpson> +votiA is usually good enough, but +f gives us a bit more access if we need it
<ubot4`> In #ubuntu-irc, tsimpson said: +votiA is usually good enough, but +f gives us a bit more access if we need it
<matata> tsimpson, thank you
<tsimpson> matata: if you haven't see this already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Becoming%20an%20Approved%20Team
<matata> tsimpson, thank you! we still in the early steps :-)
<nhandler> matata: But really, if you have more than one founder set on the channel, that helps ensure your team can continue to manage the channel on their own (and one user disappearing doesn't prevent that). +votiA allows members of the council to help out if no OPs are around and your channel is having issues. Additional flags are not required, but can make our lives a bit easier. If we do need full access in the channel for ...
<nhandler> ... some reason, we can always get it (it just requires a bit of extra work)
<matata> nhandler, I did this: "/MSG ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-ae  UbuntuIrcCouncil +votiAf"
<nhandler> matata: That is more than sufficient. But you might also want to give another member of the Ubuntu-ae team founder access (the same level of access you have) if there is someone else you all trust. That way, if you go MIA for some reason, your team can still function
<matata> nhandler, with the same flags:  +votiAf ?
<nhandler> matata: You might want to consider +votsriRfA (and possibly even +F if you really trust them). Basically, it would allow you to share the IRC duties of the channel completely
<nhandler> But like I said, this is just a suggestion and not required
<matata> nhandler, ok, thank you very much :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-04-10
<McPeter> Hi, ubuntu's group contact, could you ask staffer to grant extended channel registration for ubuntu-fr-irc as it raise the limit
<rww> tsimpson, I choose you!
<tsimpson> McPeter: you shouldn't need a GC to do that
<McPeter> heu
<rww> what does "extended channel registration" mean :\
<McPeter> we need gc to do that :)
<McPeter> by default we can register max 30 channel with one account
<McPeter> for more, we need a special account flag
<McPeter> and freenode (staffer) give us if GC say "ok" :p
<McPeter> (sorry for my english … i'm french :p)
<tsimpson> McPeter: can I ask why you need more than 30 channels?
<McPeter> tsimpson, for exemple we groups #kubuntu-fr / #xubuntu-fr --> #ubuntu-fr for the support
<McPeter> we have #ubuntu-fr-meeting / -fr-party / -fr-pro / -fr-doc / -fr-devweb / -fr-modops (forums) / -fr-ops (irc)
<JanC> you mean you have forwards on those?
<McPeter> etc …
<tsimpson> McPeter: the -fr group seems to have some channels that probably could be dropped
<McPeter> tsimpson, rww look /notice
<tsimpson> what notice?
<McPeter> :)
<McPeter> ok .. i paste in pv
<rww> My opinion doesn't matter, but I agree with tsimpson about some of the channels on that list :\
<tsimpson> McPeter: why do you need all those channels though?
<McPeter> for different activity
<tsimpson> you need #ubuntu-fr-troll?
<McPeter> example we have : #ubuntu-fr-dijon
<McPeter> possible in future we have : #ubuntu-fr-marseille / -lille / etc …
<McPeter> by town ( french association)
<tsimpson> what about the 2 extra -ops channels?
<McPeter> -ops-log and -ops ?
<tsimpson> -ops-admin too
<tsimpson> *-ops-admins
<tsimpson> there's -jeux-night too, is that different from -jeux?
<tsimpson> and the 3 ## channels
<McPeter> -ops is moderate channel (for only operator/moderator)
<McPeter> -ops-log is for uBOTu-fr log ban/quiet/
<McPeter> -ops-admins is for trivarium operator
<tsimpson> what's trivarium?
<McPeter> we used to always have 3 irc admins
<IdleOne> so the Fr team had a council known as the trivarium?
<niko> IdleOne: fr loco leader has all access, but french team split each medias ( web/irc/forum/email/party )
<niko> i guess the current issue is that few ops need to keep founder for few #ubuntu-fr* channel because the ubuntu-fr-irc account used for that raised the limit
<IdleOne> well I think what tsimpson is saying is that some of those channels might not really be needed and could be dropped or merged
<niko> such channel had been registered due to troll try, or because used time by time for few specific reason
<IdleOne> -fr-dijon could be dropped and moved to ## because it is not an official loco. as far as I know Ubuntu LoCo's don't break down to city level.
<tsimpson> niko: they should be dropped eventually though
<tsimpson> the irc council is in the process of dropping many of those kinds of channels too
<niko> well, /msg alis list *#ubuntu* shows many channel like that
<tsimpson> "in the process" ;)
<tsimpson> we're working through >1300 channels
<niko> the dijon's one is a specific legal organisation
<rww> #ubuntu* has 1300 channels? wow.
<niko> at least, valid in fr country
<tsimpson> more actually
<tsimpson> rww: and don't forget #kubuntu*, #xubuntu*, #edubuntu*, etc
<rww> true, but still, that's a lot. I'm surprised.
<rww> are y'all group contacts for #lubuntu* too, or do they have their own?
<tsimpson> that's why we're going through and dropping all the useless/unused ones
<tsimpson> no, Lubuntu is not "an official derivative"
<tsimpson> niko: what about the ## channels?
<niko> tsimpson: ask fr-admins about that
<tsimpson> I'm just struggling to see why there is a need for >30 channels, waiting to be convinced :)
<niko> tsimpson: i guess it's because few ops needs to keep +F on few of them, because ubuntu-fr-irc is full
<tsimpson> sure, but 30 is a large number of channels for a LoCo
<niko> they used it for various things, support, party, webdev, admin, ops, etc
<niko> with various level of access
<niko> and keeping founder access on someone could break stuff
<niko> as, if the op leave the team, is still have the ability to drop the channel or change many settings
<niko> that's why they try to handle that into one account
<tsimpson> I get why one account for all the channels is good, I just don't get why they need over 30
<niko> like, the per-city channel
<JanC> ubuntu-fr is a large loco too, of course...  ;)
<tsimpson> per-city is not something you're supposed to use
<niko> organisation per city are allowed, it's hard to tell them to move to ##
<McPeter> in france we have association loi 1901"
<niko> as they are very strong to fr loco and other french's ubuntu team
<McPeter> "association loi 1901"
<IdleOne> is there really that great of a need for -fr-city channels?
<IdleOne> if so that is awesome.
<rww> I am biased, but I consider imposing structure like that on LoCo teams from without to be rather flawed :\
<JanC> IdleOne: how many locoteams have release parties with thousands of visitors?  ;-)
<IdleOne> none that i know
<JanC> ubuntu-fr has
<McPeter> Ubuntu-Party :)
<rww> JanC: does #ubuntu-release-party count? ;)
<IdleOne> we need to go to France for a release party :)
<McPeter> next week i go Angezrs
<McPeter> to S.A.M.
<McPeter> presente Ubuntu in University
<McPeter> and next time
<McPeter> we have Ubuntu Party 11.04 at Paris
<tsimpson> I would have thought a ML would be better for organizing release parities ;)
<JanC> rww: even that channel doesn't have 4000 people  ;)
<McPeter> oO
<rww> JanC: you said "thousands"; #u-r-p hit over 1000 iirc ;)
<rww> anyway, I'm being distracting, nvm.
<niko> anyway nothing hurry, but they still have few op with founder access in channel they do not have :)
<tsimpson> I'd like to see the unneeded channels dropped first
<McPeter> and after we add all channels by op :)
<tsimpson> I'm unaware of any other LoCo that has >30 channels, so I'm just a bit cautious about it
<niko> tsimpson: feel free to paste the list to McPeter, he is one of the admin
<tsimpson> well I don't know which ones are needed/used in the list, but the ## ones, and probably -trolls should go
<tsimpson> and I'm unsure what #kubuntu-fr-users would be for
<tsimpson> and -chat
<niko> for historical reason
<tsimpson> and -jeux-night
<niko> during the merge/forward from #kubuntu-fr/#xubunut-fr to #ubuntu-fr few people would like to be able to continue as they were before
<niko> -jeux-night is linked to -jeux
<niko> it's the wolf channel of -jeux
<McPeter> how say "sale gosse" in english ? :)
<McPeter> *to
<McPeter> in france we have many "sale gosse" :)
<tsimpson> google suggests "brat"
<JanC> I'm not sure those belong under #ubuntu  :P
<IdleOne> McPeter: Au Quebec gosse veut dire testicule, pas sure de l'expression sale gosse
<McPeter> IdleOne, HAHA
<McPeter> no no !!
<McPeter> "sale gosse" .. maybe : "bad child"
<McPeter> if u understand ?
<IdleOne> ahh ok, a little brat
<JanC> "nasty boy/girl", something like that, yes
<McPeter> for example .. in france . when people is brake .. he create channel derivated
<McPeter> #ubuntu-fr vs ##ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> ah you mean trolls
<McPeter> i don't know if you understand me .. :\
<McPeter> IdleOne, mmh ..
<McPeter> trolls vs idiot
<IdleOne> yes, France has a large LoCo and sometimes people disagree with the official channel so they start their own channel
<tsimpson> well, as long as their channels start with a ##...
<McPeter> when we linkked #kubuntu-fr to #ubuntu-fr to centralise support
<McPeter> 2-3 users create #kubuntu-fr-users
<McPeter> to protected support and new ubuntu user .. we drop this channel
<McPeter> and Ubuntu-fr-IRC register and linkked
<tsimpson> hmm
<McPeter> (i speak english same spanish cow) (french expression)
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> I know that expression
<McPeter> :p
 * McPeter hides
<IdleOne> you speak English well. I think what the issue is that there are some channels the the -fr team has that don't seem like they are needed.
<IdleOne> the the??
<IdleOne> that the*
<McPeter> :)
<IdleOne> I do that often
<McPeter> hehe
<tsimpson> McPeter: could you just drop an email to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com requesting extended channel registration, and maybe a brief explanation?
<tsimpson> I'd rather discuss it with the others than make a unilateral decision
<tsimpson> and that way, I won't forget about it in the morning either
<McPeter> ok
<head_victim> Good morning all, I was wondering if I could please have my cloak updated to reflect my new Ubuntu Membership. My launchpad profile is available at https://launchpad.net/~jarednorris
<serfus> irccouncil  ^
<head_victim> serfus: thanks
<serfus> hum.. guess it doesn't highlight them, or they are not available right now
<head_victim> serfus: it's ok, I live in Australia so I'm used to just lurking for responses. That and it's still Sunday in most parts of the world.
<serfus> ya.. seems like all of them are /away
<head_victim> It's ok, I'll hide in the corner until someone pops in :)
<serfus> you can do that. or better, pray to IRC gods :P
<head_victim> Oh so the council aren't the gods? ;)
<serfus> they might be saints... freenode staff should be IRC gods
<head_victim> Ah oh course.
<jussi> head_victim: we dont give australians cloaks :P :P :P
<jussi> nah, Ill go sort it for you now
<head_victim> jussi: hah that sounds about right :P
<jussi> (I'm an Aussie ;D )
<head_victim> Cheers, if we can keep the pdpc stuff that would be good
<head_victim> I've seen you about the traps and google you so I almost feel like I know you :D
<RawChid> Cool, I have the same request :) https://launchpad.net/~rachidbm
<head_victim> I have a habit of checking up on lurkers in my spare time ;)
<jussi> head_victim: everyone knows me :D
<jussi> RawChid: on it :)
<RawChid> Thanks :)
<head_victim> jussi: you're still trying to work out if that's good or bad though right?
<jussi> head_victim: no, its scary :P
<jussi> head_victim: want ubuntu cloak first or second?
<head_victim> Hah we're all friendly people :)
<head_victim> jussi: umm is there a "standard" way of doing things?
<jussi> head_victim: usually we do ubuntu/member/other cloak, but its really up to you.
<head_victim> My main affiliation on here is to Ubuntu but I like to support PDPC for running the network I use so often.
<jussi> head_victim: ok, lets put ubuntu first then
<head_victim> Sounds splendid
<RawChid> ubuntu/member is fine by me
<RawChid> Great, thanks jussi
<head_victim> Sounds splendid
<head_victim> Hah wrong screen :/
<head_victim> jussi: thanks btw, been successfully testing my wan failover so was in and out.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-03
<kanliot> Please, i would like the team cloak for my team in launchpad that the bot mentioned.  i'm on the lubuntu team https://launchpad.net/~kanliot
<Unit193> kanliot: See other channel, you'd have to go for an unaffiliated clo9ak.
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> ok
<Unit193> At this point.
<EvilResistance> kanliot:  unless your team/group places a valid GRF-f for a channel here, you'd have to get an unaffiliated cloak.
<EvilResistance> (here being freenode)
<EvilResistance> its how i have an ubuntu secondary cloak (I'm an Ubuntu member) but also a cloak for my group/company (TrekWeb)
<EvilResistance> unless the ubuntu cloaking policies change or smth.
<Unit193> EvilResistance: Nope, it's still Ubuntu members getting it, or bots.
<EvilResistance> that's what i thought
 * EvilResistance would expect a change in Ubuntu cloaking policies to be reflected in the ubuntu-irc mailing list
<benonsoftware> Hi
<benonsoftware> We are setting up the #ubuntugeeksquad channel, however should we have - between each word?
<benonsoftware> Could we please have ubot2 and if possible ubuntulog bots please
<Unit193> Firstly, did you follow this while creating? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels Notice the "naming conventions" sections?
<benonsoftware> Yes
<benonsoftware> (Oops, sorry I forgot to note we moved the channel to #ubuntu-geeksquad)
<Unit193> You would have to send an email for the log client.
<benonsoftware> Okies, thanks Unit193
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots has some good info, but as you know, I have no control over those bots or how channel naming goes.
<Fuchs> LjL: buona sera, posso farti una domanda?
<LjL> Fuchs: selbstverständlich
<Fuchs> LjL: not meant as an offense, but you might know that: the !list problem, why is this (almost) only seen with italians?
<Fuchs> LjL: was there some kind of missinformation in a kind of magazine or well known web forum or such?
<StaffRingedSeal> I suspect it's the same reason why Finnish IRC mafia is so strong
<LjL> Fuchs, i have no idea honestly, but it's happened for a long time, so if it was misinformation somewhere, it went on long... i think it's just that for some reason IRC warez are very popular in italy, but i wouldn't know
<StaffRingedSeal> kids show/teach each other how to use an app and explain what the app is for
<Fuchs> oh, okay
<Fuchs> it's just sad that everytime someone with .it joins and writes ciao, my alarm bells ring :(
<LjL> Fuchs: the italian operators didn't quite seem to realize that it was only italians doing that, when i mentioned it to them
<LjL> Fuchs: it happens to some degree in their channel too, but it seemed like they assumed it was universal
<ZarroBoogs> AlanBell posted this in #ubuntu-ops, and it seems that the problem is spread out on other channels/ircnets as well.: http://www.yetanothertechblog.com/2009/04/14/firefox-hangs-because-of-malware/
<Mkaysi> Does !List problem mean that Supybot users wait for it to tell them list of available commands?
<Fuchs> LjL: according to my grep and memories it unfortunately is, that's why I am asking
<ZarroBoogs> The meat of that is in the comments btw.
<ZarroBoogs> Mkaysi: in warez channels !list would give you a list of files available for dcc (download)
<ZarroBoogs> I was a dumb kid once.
 * Mkaysi has been at IRC little over year and hasn't ever seen such channel
<ZarroBoogs> You won't see anything like that on freenode.
<Mkaysi> s/commands/plugins/
<Mkaysi> Try joining #supybot and saying !list :)
<ZarroBoogs> I'm well aware of what it does for a supybot ;)
<Mkaysi> :)
<StaffRingedSeal> ah fresh blood
<Fuchs> LjL: well, thanks anyway, e una bella serata  :)
<LjL> ZarroBoogs: i'm not sure i understand what that link is saying honestly... basically that italians get infected by stuff because they download warez?
<Mkaysi> Ok, now I have seen such bot
<ZarroBoogs> LjL: The link sort of goes all over the place with *why* it happens. The information I got from it was that other people were having the issue with ciao -> !list
<LjL> well it happens in several freenode channels, so no particular reason to think it was limited to freenode either
<Fuchs> it definitely isn't (limited to freenode)
<LjL> maybe it's just like someone mentioned, they search for channels (on any network, using ircsearch or whatever) that have many users, and somehow assume there's warez there
<StaffRingedSeal> or don't assume, they just go in the big channels and issue the command just to see if someone replies
<Fuchs> maybe I get the chance to ask one some day
<AlanBell> I think this article and the two linked tutorials are the source of the problem http://www.mytechnology.eu/2008/05/23/guida-come-scaricare-da-mirc-e-lista-di-canali-e-servers-da-cui-scaricare/
<StaffRingedSeal> I assume that if configured to that usecase, the client would automatically reply with a DCC'd list of downloadable files
<Fuchs> unfortunately my italian skills are between nonexistant and horrible
<bazhang> I can read
<ZarroBoogs> Fuchs: I can only say ciao and !list
<Fuchs> AlanBell: the article at least starts like that, telling users that IRC is a good source for such material, but it even lists networks (which are not us)
<ZarroBoogs> Actually, I remember enough latin to get the gist of basic sentences.
<Fuchs> bazhang: so do I, but that doesn't help :)
<Fuchs> ZarroBoogs: yes, reading or listening to is not a big issue if I have some context, my french and spanish help there. But speaking / writing: no way
<bazhang> Fuchs, getting warez? or stopping them
<AlanBell> Fuchs: yeah, but it shows how to find all the channels on a network and freenode will be in the mirc list of networks
<Fuchs> bazhang: talking to them :)
<bazhang> hehe
<AlanBell> and #ubuntu will be one of the biggest channels
<StaffRingedSeal> http://tecnoblog.girlpower.it/p2p/come-scaricare-file-canale-irc-tutorial-parte-2
<StaffRingedSeal> :-(
<ZarroBoogs> The largest channel on the largest irc network.
<StaffRingedSeal>  Per sapere che file hanno questi bot, bisogna digitare un comando universale per quasi tutti i canali che è il seguente !list
<Mkaysi> [OT] What is "RingedSeal" in Finnish?
<bazhang> this whole convo is ot
<StaffRingedSeal> Harmaahylje or in my particular case Saimaannorppa
<StaffRingedSeal> anyway
<Mkaysi> Ok :)
<Fuchs> bazhang: sorry, I saw the discussion earlier on and thought I might ask
 * AlanBell throws StaffRingedSeal a herring
<Tm_T> extremetuxracer?
<Mkays|> I used to like it
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-04
<Silverlion> COVER! There is a rocket in the chan ;)
<Myrtti> ok?
<Silverlion> am i not allowed in here?
<Myrtti> sure you are
<Silverlion> Myrtti, ok thank you
<barnac1e> I Ubuntu ops... I have a rather urgent yet simple question about Ubunut for Android. I  need the location of where X.org's sceen resolution would be sittting in my phone so I can edit that? Anyone know?
<barnac1e> Or users too I mean
<barnac1e> I mean I don't use irc much so Im not familiar with it but I made a typo is that last config setting and now I must reboot my phone to be in Ubuntu. But a 800x48 resolution instead of the 800x400 I mean might be bad
<Tm_T> huh
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<k1l> i didnt know that ubuntu for android is released yet :)  and not that its a topic for the irc-c :)
<SilverLion> hi there
<mpt> Hi, #ubuntu-design is being flooded by a bot being "Disconnected by services" and rejoining every couple of minutes. Could someone either lock it in or lock it out? :-)
<Pici> mpt: sure, let me take a look.
<mpt> Pici, log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914745/
<mpt> thanks Pici  :-)
<Pici> mpt: no problem
<Pici> Can one of our extra ubots be persuaded to join #ubuntu-design for bug snarfing?
<pepee> hi. you should add playdeb.net to ubottu. has its own repo for ubuntu users, and a channel: #playdeb
<pepee> (don't know if this is the correct channel)
<pepee> s/correct/right/
<Myrtti> what do you mean by adding
<pepee> to !games, or creating something like !playdeb . btw, is playdeb an official repo?
<Myrtti> what's the url to it?
<Unit193> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu oneiric-getdeb games
<pepee> playdeb.net
<Myrtti> right.
<popey> Given we don't "support" PPAs, I'd be staggered if we "supported" getdeb
<pepee> ahh, ok
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-06
<jimmacdonald|awa> back
<jimmacdonald|awa> back
<Fuchs> jimmacdonald|awa: I'd advice to neither use public away / back messages nor such nicks
<Fuchs> *advise   even
<jimmacdonald|awa> I don't it's a fresh update to my client. I am trying to clear it right now.
<Fuchs> may I ask which client has such horrible defaults?  And I might recommend switching, then :)
<jimmacdonald|awa> you may ask... it's Linkinus for OSX, you may recommend, but I'll not be switching.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I would like to know if the Council could please transfer founder flags of #ubuntu-pe from P3L|C4N0 to UbuntuPeCouncil, please
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-02
<jaysql> hi
<jaysql> any ops?
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> jaysql: you want to help ubuntu news and documentation teams?
<jaysql> ye
<Tm_T> jaysql: for news, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam
<Tm_T> jaysql: for ubuntu-docs, I suppose #ubuntu-doc is the place to go
<jaysql> thnaks
<jaysql> thanks*
<Tm_T> np (:
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-03
<smartboyhw> Tm_T (and the IRCC): You need to apply to the ~irc-ubuntustudio-ops team to get op rights in #ubuntustudio. But I don't see such a team for #ubuntustudio-decel
<smartboyhw> *-devel
<smartboyhw> So how does one get op rights in #ubuntustudio-devel?
<smartboyhw> Or is the main channel team responsible for BOTH support (#ubuntustudio) and dev (#ubuntustudio-devel) channels?
<smartboyhw> ..
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: very good question
<smartboyhw> lol
<Tm_T> devel channels are a bit differen,t but shouldn't be that different
<smartboyhw> Yep
<Tm_T> nice typo there
<smartboyhw> I always make typo:*
 * smartboyhw patiently waits for a nice answer:)
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<smartboyhw> I saw it
<smartboyhw> And the IRCC does NOT directly manage the dev channel
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: so I'd say contact whoever is the channel owner there
<smartboyhw> Tm_T how to see which person is the channel owner?
<smartboyhw> I mean which + flag
<smartboyhw> +o ?
<Tm_T> f and F
<Tm_T> o is just "can op themselves"
<Tm_T> O is "be auto-opped on join"
<smartboyhw> Tm_T I am crying then, the +f and +F flags refer to long-time inactive people who arent in the channel for at least a year
<smartboyhw> Except the IRCC
<smartboyhw> This is gonna be a headache
<Myrtti> here's something you might consider to help translate: https://github.com/atheme/atheme/tree/master/help
<Pici> smartboyhw: who is leading ubuntustudio development these days?
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-touch, mhall119 said: !devices is You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-touch, mhall119 said: ubot5 !devices is You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-touch, mhall119 said: ubot5: !devices is You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> trying to teach ubot5 some new tricks
<IdleOne> !devices is<reply> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<IdleOne> !devices is <reply> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> there you go, ubot5 should know it too now
<smartboyhw> mhall119 make suree you put things with <reply>
<smartboyhw> IdleOne saw my earlier problems?
<IdleOne> or let us figure out the right syntax, either way your attention to detail is greatly appreciated :)
<IdleOne> smartboyhw: I didn't
<IdleOne> hmm, That seems an issue the IRCC would have to deal with.
<smartboyhw> IdleOne yep
<smartboyhw> Most of the ops aren't active now
<IdleOne> I am not on the IRCC, sorry i can't help. Tm_T and Pici are aware now and they will get to it ASAP.
<smartboyhw> And now even our Project Lead (zequence) doesn't have op
<smartboyhw> Pici to answer your question: Kaj Ailomaa (zequence) is the Project Lead
<smartboyhw> I am the release Manager
<smartboyhw> I think both of us want op rights
<smartboyhw> Since while he needs to be in control, I constantly need to update channel topics these days
<smartboyhw> And I always needed inactive people to help with it.
<zequence> I'm quite fine if we update our IRC statuses once every half a year, but it is practical if someone who is easy to get a hold of has OP rights :)
<smartboyhw> Yep
<mhall119> thanks IdleOne, smartboyhw
<mhall119> do I need to request all factoid additions through you guys?
<smartboyhw> mhall119 the IRC Ops yes (I am not one)
<mhall119> ok
<IdleOne> mhall119: unless you get added as a factoid edit approver in the bots (see AlanBell for that), yes.
<smartboyhw> IdleOne and I think AlanBell will probably add him:)
<mhall119> IdleOne: so factoids will affect the bot in all channels?
<IdleOne> if mhall119 writes a cheque for the correct amount and it clears. Money talks....
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> mhall119: no, we can make channel specific factoids
<smartboyhw> srsly?
<mhall119> IdleOne: I'll start with $1. and you tell me how many zeroes you want at the end :)
<smartboyhw> That's bribery:(
<IdleOne> mhall119: Money is not what I am in need of. What I need you can't give me unfortunately, or maybe fortunately.
<mhall119> TMI
<smartboyhw> IdleOne what is it?
<mhall119> I'm not that kind of girl IdleOne
<IdleOne> I meant Love
<IdleOne> previrts!
<smartboyhw> Oh .....
<IdleOne> lol
 * hggdh wonders if the stress of a looming release is causing some weird behaviours to appear
<smartboyhw> hggdh lol
<hggdh> :-)
<IdleOne> I don't know what is so wierd about needing love
<IdleOne> hggdh: why do you hate me!!!
<hggdh> ROFL
<Fuchs> everybody does
<IdleOne> oh. ok then.
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> IdleOne: Everyone is equal. But some are more equal than others.
<IdleOne> that only applies to one person in the Ubuntusphere
<smartboyhw> IdleOne: Yeah.
<Myrtti> IdleOne: or two
<Myrtti> IdleOne: a few at most.
<IdleOne> Myrtti: even those 'few' are not as equal as the most equal.
<hggdh> this sounds line discussions on infinity, alephs, and the continuum
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-04
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, on yesterday's op-ing matter would it be wise to send an e-mail to the IRCC?
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't think that would be necessary
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, then?
<Tm_T> I'm on it (;
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, yeah
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-05
<kyconquers> I have a user in a group who is creating and editing files. I want the default ownership of those files to be user:group and not user:user. what file should I look in for this?
<TheLordOfTime> kyconquers, you should probably ask in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-06
<hggdh> what happened with chanserv?
<hggdh> found it. Netsplit
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  yeasplit.
<ypwong> funkyHat, AlanBell and others from irc council, fyi that we've created a new irc channel #ubuntukylin-devel for development coordination of the ubuntukylin flavour
<funkyHat> ypwong: thanks for letting us know ⡈)
<funkyHat> I was just going to suggest you add it to the channel list on the wiki but I see you've already done that
<ypwong> funkyHat, no problem, I have also sent email to rt to ask for ubuntulog bot and added it to irc channel wiki
<ypwong> funkyHat, yup just did it few minutes ago
<ypwong> let me know if there are any other things I need to do
<IdleOne> channel ACL looks good
<funkyHat> ypwong: Everything looks fine to me. Do let us know if you need any help with anything ⢁)
<ypwong> thanks!
<Myrtti> ubuntukylin or ubuntu-kylin?
<bazhang> the first
<bazhang> -devel
<funkyHat> It's a distribution flavour so ubuntukylin sounds right
<funkyHat> matches ubuntustudio
<Tm_T> ubuntukylin?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntukylin.com   Tm_T
<Tm_T> hmm, page doesn't work with Konqueror, let's see...
<Tm_T> ah, no it works exactly the same with chromium, so there's no english there?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: the wikipage gives more info
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aah, thanks ♥
<AlanBell> I think that is technically outside of our namespace, so we have to do a group form update for it or something
<Unit193> I was always wondering how you did it, if it was *ubuntu* or what.
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  is it even possible to update the namespace while GRF stuff is disabled?
<TheLordOfTime> (just a thought)
<Fuchs> Unit193: it is outside the namespace, see the #ubuntuusers example. But I am sure that a mail to groups@ would resolve this, if needed.
<Fuchs> yes, it is.
<Unit193> So forums, studio, and others are too.  I'd think the one that couldn't really fit under (not that it needs to) are the fluxbuntu ones.
<Myrtti> well, this is the reason why I asked which it was
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs, will sort that out
<Fuchs> AlanBell: wait, which one is that about?
<Fuchs> maybe I confused backlog
<Fuchs> just to make sure, before you write that e-mail :)
<AlanBell> ubuntukylin-*
<Fuchs> yeah, we'd have to add that to your namespace, then
<Fuchs> groups@ it is :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-02
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-04
<Thebluelad> Hello?
<Thebluelad> Well isn't this chat just off the hook...
<Thebluelad> Is sanyone there?
<DJones> This channel doesn't get a lot of use, its just used as an admin channel
<Thebluelad> oh ok. New to this, where should I be headed?
<DJones> What is it you need, Ubuntu support and if so, which version are you usingf
<jussi> Thebluelad: if you just want to "chat" - /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<MooDoo> it's exciting here ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-06
<jose> Tm_T: ping!
<optrusty> hi guys I would like to know how can I install a bot on my channel
<optrusty> my channel is #Funbase
<k1l_> you need a server where the bot runs and then let it join your channel
<optrusty> wait, but the server my channel is registered to is irc.freenode.net the exact channel as this one
<k1l_> you need a server where the bot is running. not a irc-server. a real server (or vps or stuff like that)
<optrusty> can I run it on sub-domian websites like this funbase.oo3.co
<optrusty> and where do I get the bot code please
<optrusty> k1l_:are you there
<k1l_> optrusty: i think you want to get to know first what a irc-bot really is.
<optrusty> oh ok is there a documentation or something
<k1l_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<optrusty> thx by
<rww> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<rww> !ubotu =~ s%$% | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Unit193> !test-#ubuntu-bots-devel
<Unit193> >_>
<Unit193> Qustion would be if s/ubottu/$nick/ should be done.
<rww> good point
<rww> !ubotu =~ s%ubottu%$nick%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> ~bot
<rww> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<rww> !+bot
<ubottu> <alias> ubotu
<rww> !+ubotu
<ubottu> <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://$nick.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<rww> lol, I fail.
<rww> !ubotu =~ s/$nick/ubottu/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> !no, ubottu is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg $nick botclone
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, ubotu is <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg $nick botclone
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, ubottu is <alias> ubotu
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !+ubotu
<ubottu> <reply> Hi! I'm $chan's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg $nick botclone
<rww> ok yay
<rww> this is why I shouldn't edit factoids before I've eaten breakfast, while my internet connection is lagging
<jose> isn't breakfast supposed to be eaten during the mornings?
<rww> hush :P
<IdleOne> morning is when a person wakes up.
<IdleOne> your body has no concept of time, it just knows it is hungry
#ubuntu-irc 2015-03-30
<cartwright> IdleOne: thanks
<cartwright> d8^)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-01
<dobey> hi, we're having a problem with someone in #launchpad
<dobey> "FrogLeg" keeps changing the topic and using discrimantory language
<k1l_> if blr or cjwatson is not around only canonical/launchpad cloaked ones could help or freenode staff
<dobey> oh
<elky> yeah you need joey, wgrant, cjwatson, blr, anyone with a canonical cloak or a freenode staffer
<Unit193> That's a known bot/troll.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-04
<Mikaela> two questions; can ! ops-#channel be used in PM somehow (like AntiSpamMeta ! ops #channel) and could someone remove me from ! ops-#ubuntu-women?
<Unit193> Mikaela: You can *view* the factoid in private, but it won't ping people of course.
<Mikaela> I mean that the plugin has alert channel, will that work in PM? If I recall correctly, it alerted here or was it #ubuntu-ops by default
<Unit193> The ubottu ops factoid does two things: 1. echos the factoid, thus pinging people named.  2. Notices in the ops channel that someone called the ops in channel.  This has to be done in channel for that to work though.
<Unit193> All the ubots do here, ubottu does -ops.
<Mikaela> I see, so the answer is no. It could be helpful when wanting to avoid getting attacked for it
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-04
<Sebastien> grats hggdh :)
<Flannel> ( https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2016-April/001849.html )
<bigcalm> Hi peeps :) I can never remember how to set factoids on lubotu3. !rat needs to be updated for #ubuntu-uk thus: rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 10th September 2016 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3350-real-ale-train-2016/
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: !no, rat is <reply> rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 10th September 2016, Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3350-real-ale-train-2016/
<popey> like that
<bigcalm> :)
<popey> I dunno how it gets approved though
<bigcalm> Hopefully some nice bod will help us update it :)
<k1l> !mutt is a small but very powerful text-based mail client for Unix operating systems. For more Informations on how to setup see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mutt
<bigcalm> DJones: ping
<dax> !rat
<dax> !rat-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 19th September 2015 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3040-real-ale-train-2015/
<dax> !no, rat-#ubuntu-uk is <reply> rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 10th September 2016, Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3350-real-ale-train-2016/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> popey, bigcalm: ^ done
<dax> (assuming a lubot is like an ubot, it'll automatically sync over)
<bigcalm> dax: thank you
<bigcalm> <bigcalm> !rat
<bigcalm> <lubotu3> rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 10th September 2016, Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3350-real-ale-train-2016/
<bigcalm> dax :)
 * bigcalm slithers away
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-05
<Flannel> pleia2: Thanks for posting that on the fridge.
<pleia2> Flannel: no problem :) congrats
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-06
<Rasool> hello. Where can I find the shutdown log in ubuntu 15.10?
<k1l> Rasool: hi, for technical ubuntu support you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<Rasool> thanks :)
<Pici> guatajuk: can I help you?
<Pici> guatajuk: I'd appreciate if you didn't send me randon CTCPs.
<guatajuk> Hi, I’m checking what cloaks names are using some users in this channel, most of them are using “unafiliated” instead of “ubuntu”. Im curiuos about cloaks and why people like it, and why TOR doesn't have support in freenode… sorry :/
<Fuchs> guatajuk:  for ubuntu you need to be an ubuntu member
<Pici> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Fuchs> guatajuk: cloaks don't hide your IP, mind, so naming it among with TOR is a bit silly. Why people like them: various reasons, they are meant to show project affiliation, so some people like doing that
<Fuchs> guatajuk: and last but not least: the huge workload (mostly due to abuse) that TOR created for both staff and channel ops was in no decent relation to its benefits, so until that can be fixed, TOR is disabled on freenode
<Pici> Thanks for the clear explanation Fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Pici> (also we miss you in -offtopic)
<Fuchs> last time I've been there I wasn't terribly impressed with parts of the operators and userbase, fortunately these days I have most of the nice people in other channels. Maybe I'll rejoin at one point, thanks ♥
<guatajuk> :O thanks!
<guatajuk> I’m a ubuntu member since… 2010 but I never have been used IRC, I'm working on a "infosec" project in my carreer and I recently found some interesting IRC channels where I can find help and share experiencies about that. I started working on FLISOL and groups like FOSSchix (Colombia) with conferences and basic Ubuntu usage
<guatajuk> if cloak != hidden.ip  puts “How I can get a cloak anyway?” end
<Pici> guatajuk: You can ask in #freenode and they cant ake a look.
<Pici> er, can take a look.
<guatajuk> thanks! Pici
<Fuchs> again, they don't really hide your IP
<Fuchs> just keep that in mind
<guatajuk> Thank you guys (Y)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-07
<Pici> other ne
<Unit193> Pici: Just a heads-up, apt-file 3.0 has several backwards incompatible changes, have yet to look through then specifically.
<Pici> Unit193: thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-04-09
<Klasser> Gonna throw a question out here ; What if you have a user with a "-" in the name, how do you add this user to the Sudoers group? The Sudoers file does not accept a - in the name
<Fuchs> Klasser: probably more something for the support channel, #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-04
<lubotu2> danilo called the ops in #ubuntu-br ()
#ubuntu-irc 2017-04-06
<faizul> hello
<faizul> anybody available ?
<k1l> just ask and we will see if someone can help
<faizul> i want to reapply for my ubuntu members irc cloack
<faizul> https://launchpad.net/~faizul
<k1l> faizul: so we just need the IRCC to confirm and then staff to set the cloak
<faizul> do i need to tell them ?
<k1l> they should see this in here, when they are awake
<Flannel> I say yes.  I don't know what staff are awake though.  Let me take a look.
<niko> o/
<Unit193> niko appears to be half awake.
<Flannel> hi niko!  Can you please give faizul an ubuntu/member cloak?
<niko> faizul: congrats
<faizul> i got my first cloak in 2009 i think
<faizul> not active on irc few years later and now im back
<Flannel> IRC is glad to have you back.
<faizul> thanks
<faizul> nice to meet you
#ubuntu-irc 2018-04-03
<bugzbunny> Hello, I got a message from ubutto, on IRSSI, I /win close without reading
<bugzbunny> Is it possible to re-get that message?
<Unit193> Depends on if you have autolog enabled.
<bugzbunny> I did a !unknow, then I got a alert, I just close the window, what I typically doo
<bugzbunny> Uh
<bugzbunny> You talking about IRSSI?
<Unit193> Likely a bad idea, but from looking at scrollback in #ubuntu, it simply told you it had no 'guideline' fact.
<bugzbunny> No
<bugzbunny> Looks like nacc sent me a message
<Unit193> Well, nacc isn't ubottu.
<bugzbunny> No, but it appeared to me that, some bots do, when you next login..
<bugzbunny> Because it was in the same window
<bugzbunny> I am not sure IRSSI was logging, I'll look
<bugzbunny> Nope
<bugzbunny> Well, I guess I missed that message
<bugzbunny> What's the policy in this room?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-04-05
<wxl> ummmmm our chair on meeting just left and now meetingology wno't listen to our end meeting command. does anyone have super powers???
<kasper> hi
<kasper> on which irc channel one can communicate with 'Ubuntu Core Developers' who are responsible for official packages such as https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/liblldb-6.0-dev?
<krytarik> kasper: #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-irc 2018-04-07
<ubot93> In +##unit193, ilbelkyr said: Unit193 is silly.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-04
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, Eickmeyer said: !bug is <reply> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, Eickmeyer said: !bug is <reply> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-06
<guiverc> here to request irc cloak, if I get to choose color blue please :) - https://launchpad.net/~guiverc
<Unit193> Howdy, guiverc and congrats!  It may take a bit as it doesn't seem there's any (other) staff available right this moment.
<guiverc> Thanks Unit193  :)   & not a problem.
<hggdh> Unit193: can you please add a cloack ubuntu/member/guiverc for guiverc
<hggdh> *cloak
<Unit193> Sure thing, done!
<hggdh> Unit193: thank you. guiverc, congrats
<guiverc> thanks hggdh :)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-04-07
<ubot5`> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu-discuss ()
<Eickmeyer> krytarik: You around?
<krytarik> Yeah.
<Eickmeyer> Need the ban hammer thrown in #ubuntu-discuss, krytarik.
<krytarik> Well, I don't have access there.
<Eickmeyer> Hmmm... that's not good.
<Eickmeyer> Got a troll in there throwing obscenities and flooding.
<Eickmeyer> Calmed down for now.
<krytarik> Yeah, I know.  As per your Ubuntu member cloak, you got ops there yourself though.
<Eickmeyer> Oh. Didn't know that.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-03-30
<tomreyn> Nyle is requesting a ban in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> phunyguy fixed it
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-02
<geof270_> need help setup shared folder ubuntu 18.04 host to VB(5.34.2) linuxmint 19.02 guest
<teward> anyone in the IRCC around?
<dax> teward: hi
<teward> dax: can you confirm my email thread reached the council list?
<teward> (and consider it an expedited request)
<teward> hate to ask for you guys to do WORK but... :p
<dax> teward: yep, i just approved both emails
<teward> ack, thank you very much :)
<teward> the spammer in question on the message stopped but that's something that kind of needs more active mods in a channel :P
<dax> I note that genii has ops in #lubuntu and appears to be 2 minutes idle.
<dax> not commenting on your email thread, more on how the current situation could be resolved
<teward> indeed.
<teward> 'course IRC can be a pain in sometimes not giving me that info >.>
<teward> *kicks IRC*
<teward> i blame my client
<dax> /msg chanserv access #lubuntu list
<dax> and idle time is either /whois genii or /wii genii or /quote whois genii genii or something, depending on client
<teward> yeah the whois here wasn't showing it
<teward> so could be IRCCloud or my ZNC mangling data
<genii> Booted them for now, if they persist in being a nuisance ping me for a +b
<teward> they're back though genii
<dax> genii: with my ircc hat off, i think you're probably better off +q or +b -ing them
<teward> i'd just keep an eye on the channel there
<dax> since they keep coming back
<teward> (and give me the coffee you always provide)
<teward> genii: hence my pinging :)
<genii> Boss is here right now requiring my attention
<genii> I had to go get the mail from the mailman at the front door and then go deliver it all inside the building but I should be back for probably a 15-20 minute stretch now. Was AFK when they made their "warning" in #l , banned now
#ubuntu-irc 2020-04-05
<Unit193> Irssi PR 71
<Unit193> Irssi PR 71
<ubot93> Pull 71 in irssi/irssi "Suggest using ^ so this doesn't pop-up a NickServ window" [Merged] https://github.com/irssi/irssi/pull/71
<Unit193> Irssi 1131
<ubot93> Pull 1131 in irssi/irssi "missing free in nicklist/account" [Closed] https://github.com/irssi/irssi/pull/1131
<kryten> As an explanation, the various issue tracker deliver unexpected results when an issue number is expected but a pull is specified or the other way around.
<kryten> Otherwise one can now get infos on issues and pulls with just one tracker name, which is particularly helpful if the default tracker for a channel is set to one of those that offer both.
